# Braided line-I dont really like it much



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

Earlier this year I put Power Pro 8lb line on one of my spinning reels. I just dont like it. It seems less sensitive to me I feel like I am spooled up with anchor line. It seems no matter how much I adjust the drag my reel makes straining noises on the retrieve and then there is the matter of knots. The two knots that I have used over the years and seem to be a part of muscle memory-the trilene and improved cinch knot dont seem to work with the braided line. Then there is the need for a mono or flourocarbon leader in clear water for line shy fish. I think I'm going back to mono.


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well do what you want, but there is a place in fishing for braided line. I like Spiderwire 20lb - .8lb diameter (might be .6lb diameter, but i think its 8), but maybe you could try something a little different and get some Fireline fused line. Its a little different, but once you get used to it you might fall in love. As for the less sensitivity...I don't know what you mean...it should feel more sensitive because it does not have any stretch like mono. For a knot, use the Palomar Knot...easy and strong.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

lakota said:


> Earlier this year I put Power Pro 8lb line on one of my spinning reels. I just dont like it. It seems less sensitive to me I feel like I am spooled up with anchor line. It seems no matter how much I adjust the drag my reel makes straining noises on the retrieve and then there is the matter of knots. The two knots that I have used over the years and seem to be a part of muscle memory-the trilene and improved cinch knot dont seem to work with the braided line. Then there is the need for a mono or flourocarbon leader in clear water for line shy fish. I think I'm going back to mono.


if i can use 65 lb braid and catch big bass.... there is only one knot to use Palomar Knot....as far as less sensitive maybe its your rods i know i can feel more with it.... and i use it every day i am out ....Then there is the need for a mono or flourocarbon leader in clear water for line shy fish. thats in you head.... just because you had a bad day on the water...i use 20 to 40 dollar swimbaits and i use 65 lb braid and i get a lot of fish :B


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

A person at Spiderwire years ago told me, when I said outfits seemed unbalanced with braid, that you should match line to rod by the line diameter, not pound test. So if I used used to using 12-pound mono I should try whatever superbraid had the same diameter. I switched to heavier braid and found it worked much better. Palomar will solve your knot problem, or you can apply a drop of Superglue, but that's a hassle. Braid is not suitable for everything, but it has its place.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Agreed... I can see where braid has its advatages but I still love my mono. I almost instantly switched my line out. I had Suffix braid and it sounded like I was scratching my nails down a chalkboard when retrieved through the micro guides on my carrot stick.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll probably get grief for this but as long as the temperature is above freezing, I use 10 LB Fireline. It's great! RiverDoc


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

It really comes down to whatever you have confidence in. I haven't used braid in 2 years because there hasn't been a need to. I only use it when it comes to slop fishing mostly frogs and I really haven't had much of a frog bite the past couple years. The only line I really use is 10-15lb mono.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I use both mono and braid but I use braid the most. It's definitely way more sensitive than mono is. Plus with the no stretch you don't have to have as hard of a hook set. The palomar is the only knot I'll even tie when using braid.
Plus braid holds up better when fishing around rocks,wood,docks,brush,etc,etc.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

I had 50lb spiderwire on a reel for 8 years. Stuff was better when i finally ran out than it was when i put it on.

I love the stuff.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Braid is great for the right application. Frogging, pitching, flipping and deep bottom contact techniques are great times to use braid. The lack of stretch and the ability to cut through vegetation are key properties that make it outperform mono and FC in certain techniques. Like others have said, a palomar knot is perfect for braid.  I only use mono for moving baits anymore, and even then I typically prefer hybrid lines.

If you don't want to hear the braid, get a better line. 8 way braids make a lot less noise because it is more round. Daiwa Samurai braid is awesome. Higher test Sufix Performance Braid is good too.


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

Is Power Pro not a good braid? Someone mentioned that braid sounds like nails on a chalk board I would have to agree.

I tried fireline when it first came out I may have to try it again.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

lakota said:


> Is Power Pro not a good braid? Someone mentioned that braid sounds like nails on a chalk board I would have to agree.
> 
> I tried fireline when it first came out I may have to try it again.


PP is an OK braid, but it is not an 8-way braid. This will help:

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewpremiumbraidroundup.html


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Braid sounds like nails on a chalk board really? I've used braid 95% of the time over the last 3 years and have yet to encounter that particular noise while using it. I'd say fish with whatever line that you're the most comfortable with using. If you do that then that's one less worry for you out on the water. The less worries we have while fishing the better we tend to do(at least that's my way of thinking on the subject.)


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Braid sounds like nails on a chalk board really? I've used braid 95% of the time over the last 3 years and have yet to encounter that particular noise while using it. I'd say fish with whatever line that you're the most comfortable with using. If you do that then that's one less worry for you out on the water. The less worries we have while fishing the better we tend to do(at least that's my way of thinking on the subject.)[/QUOTE
> 
> Yea man really. Its sounded horrible and I know the main reason was because of the 12 micro guides on the carrot. Either way neither flouro or mono make the sound.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

what type of fishing are you doing with the briad it is good on some applications but some not so good........i rarley use it exept when i am fishin jig and pig and buzzbaits and sutch .....i would not ruin a jig and twistertail or fish bottom with it


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Buzzin,

What do the micros have to do with the noise? That noise occurs with normal sized guides as well. A micro is not inherently different than the standard 6mm guide. They are just smaller versions of larger guides.

The noise depends on the surface texture of the line and ring, resonant frequencies of the guides, blank, ...


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Lakoto your not alone many people try braid and switch back and your right its hard on your reel and your pole. Try P-line or red cast cajun both are strong and cheaper


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I was a dedicated Mono angler until I started using Power Pro about 6 years ago, I tried Flouro last year but soon switched back to braid. I don't like mono's stretch and it breaks to easily for me since I mainly fish rocks, trees, and structure. Flouro is too stiff, brittle, still breaks too easily, and it sinks...I like my line to float and slow the fall of my jigs and swimbaits. I use Abu Garcia reels that are made for braid and cheap Abu Conolon poles, the PP does not make any noise on my setups and has not worn any guides. 

I like braid because it has no stretch, is highly sensitive, floats, is supple, is super strong and tough, and I re-spool every 3-5 years. I have not moved on to the new 8 strand braid yet because it is still too expensive. I have 10lb test (2lb dia) on both of my UL poles, 20lb test (6lb dia) on my Medium pole, and 65lb (12lb?dia) on my MH cranking pole.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Buzzin said:


> Yea man really. Its sounded horrible and I know the main reason was because of the 12 micro guides on the carrot. Either way neither flouro or mono make the sound.


I use braid with micros too, and I can say certain lines will not make noise while others sing like canaries.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree completely. I haven't gave up on braided line I know there's advantages with it maybe after my capt. Ken's clones and dahlberg divers come in I will give the 8 way a try.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

grub_man said:


> Buzzin,
> 
> What do the micros have to do with the noise? That noise occurs with normal sized guides as well. A micro is not inherently different than the standard 6mm guide. They are just smaller versions of larger guides.
> 
> The noise depends on the surface texture of the line and ring, resonant frequencies of the guides, blank, ...


It's not the entire guide train that's making it noisier with micros, it's the 1st guide the line comes in contact with. The 1st guide from the reel is way smaller with micros than standard guides. I noticed it immediately when I got my Micro Magic rod this summer. It is much louder than standard guides.

As others have said, there's a time and place for braid. I never use it on spinning gear. I do use it for jigs and for weightless senkos 100% of the time.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

thelatrobe33 said:


> It's not the entire guide train that's making it noisier with micros, it's the 1st guide the line comes in contact with. The 1st guide from the reel is way smaller with micros than standard guides. I noticed it immediately when I got my Micro Magic rod this summer. It is much louder than standard guides.
> 
> As others have said, there's a time and place for braid. I never use it on spinning gear. I do use it for jigs and for weightless senkos 100% of the time.


Interesting, thanks for the reply.

I might have to do a bit of experimenting. If you don't mind me asking, what is the distance between the reel face and the first guide? If it is too close to the reel, it may well be the case.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Agree with posts suggesting palomar knot. Braid is definitely more sensitive and has virtually no stretch so I suggest going down in power (MH to med), adjust your drag and your hookset. You can easily break hooks and rods with this stuff and who knows what happens to a fish on a hard hookset may loose a jaw... The sensitivity is awesome but I still prefer a hybrid. Too much hassle messing with floro leaders for clear water...


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

grub_man said:


> Interesting, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I might have to do a bit of experimenting. If you don't mind me asking, what is the distance between the reel face and the first guide? If it is too close to the reel, it may well be the case.


It also depends on reel height. The higher the reel sits on the reel seat the louder it will be. This is really pronounced when the micro guides are used. This is why micros are best when used on a custom. They can be optimized for the reel.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I use fireline and power pro on both my spinning and baitcasting setups and have yet to have a problem in anyway with it. No weird noises,no rods being broken,etc,etc,etc. I still say go and fish with whatever you're most comfortable and have the most confidence in using. The only application I don't use braid on is the rod I fish my pop-rs with,I go with mono for some reason when using that lure but I do use it when fishing buzzbaits and Zoom buzzfrogs.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

I get slight noise on my ultralight using the Fireline...it's not annoying, just noticeable.

The increased casting distance I got using the 4# at .005" diameter compensates for this though.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Tokugawa said:


> It also depends on reel height. The higher the reel sits on the reel seat the louder it will be. This is really pronounced when the micro guides are used. This is why micros are best when used on a custom. They can be optimized for the reel.


That is what I was thinking. I've only built myself one rod with all micros on top, my others are spiraled and start with a tad larger guide. When working with all micros on top it helps if the butt guide is placed further out to reduce sharp angles either at the top of the guide, or as the level wind traverses (not much of an issue with most bass reels on the market). When you look at a rod built that way, with the butt guide more than two feet from the reel, it doesn't look as though it will work well, when in fact it does.

All micros on top really make for a pretty line path on the cast though. It is amazing at how well they tame the line.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

grub_man said:


> Interesting, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I might have to do a bit of experimenting. If you don't mind me asking, what is the distance between the reel face and the first guide? If it is too close to the reel, it may well be the case.


On my Micro Magic it is 20-21". I measured the other day for giggles but forget the exact distance. I have a Daiwa 50th Zillion on the rod, and it seems that the 1st guide is a bit too close for that reel. At 24" or more I bet it would be a bit less noisy.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

IMHO...mono line is obsolete anymore except for a few applications. #1 - as leader material and #2 in cold winter conditions. Other than those two reasons, braid outperforms mono in EVERY other aspect. It is stronger, more sensitive, unmatched hook setting ability, it lasts longer, no stretch and small diameters vs. lb. ratings. In my book, switching to braid is a NO BRAINER - kinda like the difference between carbon and aluminum arrows (do they still even make aluminum arrows?...lol).....you just have to get used to the special knots to use, feel and properly setting the drag for no stretch factor of braid. 

Theres nothing like the sound of the braid ripping through your guides when a big fish runs....nothing! The "different" sound is normal. Some just have a hard time accepting change.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

thelatrobe33 said:


> On my Micro Magic it is 20-21". I measured the other day for giggles but forget the exact distance. I have a Daiwa 50th Zillion on the rod, and it seems that the 1st guide is a bit too close for that reel. At 24" or more I bet it would be a bit less noisy.


That would probably do it. That's about where the traditional location for the butt guide is. If I remember right, my crankbait rod using a Shimano Citica with micros on top ended up with the butt guide being in the neighborhood of 27". Even my builds that start with a 6mm guide end up with the butt guide being about 23" away.

Thanks for the info and learning experience.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone that has fished with me will tell you that with braid I do not set the hook on any fish I target....whether it's a Crappie, Bluegill, Bass, or Walleye. All you need is tension and a sharp hook....the pole, drag setting, and the braid set the hook, I just reel it in

Power Pro is suppose to be coming out with an 8-carrier braid this year and I will be trying it out. The 8-carrier (strand) braid is even thinner than regular braid of the same lb test. All of the benefits that I'm use to on an even thinner line


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> IMHO... kinda like the difference between carbon and aluminum arrows (do they still even make aluminum arrows?...lol).....


I like mono better and I still shoot aluminum arrows...does that make me old?


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have powepro 50lb on both of my catfish setups and my musky setup. My catfish setups have 10ft ol whiskers rod catfish rod and a 6600 BCX abu garcia reel. Then my other is a 10ft Catmaxx rod with a Abu garcia 6000tcg Original reel. And my musky is a Bass Pro shop XPS extreme trigger rod with a abu garcia 6600ssc3 reel. I love the powerpro only thing is to make a mono leader because if you get the power pro snagged it will not come out. But i love it works great with my rod and reel combos


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I almost always use a slip bobber when fishing. Prior to using power pro I used to buy my bobbers by the gross. I fished snaggy places and I wasn't leaving fish to chase down a bobber.

I then tried power pro. Tied the slip knot on the power pro and slid the bobber on. Tied one end of a # 10 crane swivel on and then tied a 5-6 foot leader of 4 or 6 pound mono.
When line snags all I lose is the hook and split shot. I don't lose anymore bobbers to snags. Now the only way I lose one is if I or one of my boat guests happen to step on it while laying in the boat. No how ,no way ,will I ever go back to mono.


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

Well try as I might I just cant get used to this braid. It just doesnt feel right to me. I was looking at lines today and I bought a spool of translucent Fireline. Gonna spool it up tommorow and give it a try. It would be nice if I could learn to like some kind of superline because the one good thing I can say about it is that I have lost less tackle to snags since I started using the braid.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

grub_man said:


> That is what I was thinking. I've only built myself one rod with all micros on top, my others are spiraled and start with a tad larger guide. When working with all micros on top it helps if the butt guide is placed further out to reduce sharp angles either at the top of the guide, or as the level wind traverses (not much of an issue with most bass reels on the market). When you look at a rod built that way, with the butt guide more than two feet from the reel, it doesn't look as though it will work well, when in fact it does.
> 
> All micros on top really make for a pretty line path on the cast though. It is amazing at how well they tame the line.


Exactly!!!! My customs with micros also have a large space from the reel seat to the butt guide for just that reason. There is a relatively large reel height difference between a Daiwa Sol and a round reel...so the guide train needs to accommodate that.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> IMHO...mono line is obsolete anymore except for a few applications. #1 - as leader material and #2 in cold winter conditions. Other than those two reasons, braid outperforms mono in EVERY other aspect. It is stronger, more sensitive, unmatched hook setting ability, it lasts longer, no stretch and small diameters vs. lb. ratings. In my book, switching to braid is a NO BRAINER - kinda like the difference between carbon and aluminum arrows (do they still even make aluminum arrows?...lol).....you just have to get used to the special knots to use, feel and properly setting the drag for no stretch factor of braid.
> 
> Theres nothing like the sound of the braid ripping through your guides when a big fish runs....nothing! The "different" sound is normal. Some just have a hard time accepting change.


Sometimes stretch is good. Fishing treble hooked baits on braid will lower your hook to land ratio. I agree tho, I use much less nylon mono than I used to.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lakota said:


> Well try as I might I just cant get used to this braid. It just doesnt feel right to me. I was looking at lines today and I bought a spool of translucent Fireline. Gonna spool it up tommorow and give it a try. It would be nice if I could learn to like some kind of superline because the one good thing I can say about it is that I have lost less tackle to snags since I started using the braid.


I still use both braid and mono but I use braid 99% of the time. I didn't think I was gonna like braid either the first time I tried it until I fished it while using a jig n pig. Then the thing that sealed the deal for me was when I lost a hawg to some thick grass on mono. After that I switched to braid and haven't looked back since. I still say you gotta fish with what you're most comfortable with. You'll lose lures no matter what type of line you use,it's part of the game so to speak. I tried the translucent Fireline but went back to the regular Fireline in smoke color(8 and 10# test). Let us know how you like the translucent stuff after you give it a fair shot.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Sometimes stretch is good. Fishing treble hooked baits on braid will lower your hook to land ratio.
> 
> I'm sorry, it actually increases it, your pole, drag, and sharp hooks, control your hookup...I don't set hooks anymore....correct tension is the key


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> Sometimes stretch is good. Fishing treble hooked baits on braid will lower your hook to land ratio. I agree tho, I use much less nylon mono than I used to.


I haven't had that problem when fishing treble hooked lures,actually just the opposite. I think it's actually helped my hook up to land ratio. I just don't set the hook as hard with braid as I would with mono and haven't had any problems.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

The key is to have your drag set correctly. I haven't used mono in years and never will again. To each his own though.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

To each his own...I have one rod with mono and all the rest have Fireline..:love the sensitivity it brings to the table..Will never go back......JIM....CL....


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> wow, all yall must know more and be more proficient at crank bait fishing then kevin van damn and rick clunn. both of which would tell you that your out of your mind if your using braid for cranking and both of which are two of the best anglers in the history of bass fishing. if they say that braid isnt right for cranking then im going to go out on a limb here and say your the one thats wrong.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> I'm sorry, it actually increases it, your pole, drag, and sharp hooks, control your hookup...I don't set hooks anymore....correct tension is the key





spfldbassguy said:


> I haven't had that problem when fishing treble hooked lures,actually just the opposite. I think it's actually helped my hook up to land ratio. I just don't set the hook as hard with braid as I would with mono and haven't had any problems.


Interesting. Just for my edification, can you guys answer these questions?

1. How many fish did you lose on the strike with mono vs braid?
2. How many fish did you lose at the boat with mono vs braid?
3. What action (not power) rod are you using?

Maybe I'll learn something here. Thanks!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> Interesting. Just for my edification, can you guys answer these questions?
> 
> 1. How many fish did you lose on the strike with mono vs braid?
> 2. How many fish did you lose at the boat with mono vs braid?
> ...


1.Fish lost on the strike with mono vs braid: I'd say that for every 5 I'd lose on mono,I'd only lose 1 with braid. Hooks were consistently sharp each time as well.
2.Lost fish at my yak with mono vs braid: That one's a lil more even probably. I'd say for every 5 lost at the yak on mono,I'd lose maybe 2 with braid.
3.More often than not I'm using a rod with fast action. As far as power goes it's usually Medium or Medium Heavy.

When using braid with cranks,jerkbaits,or a topwater(torpedos or devilhorses) I just don't set the hook quite as hard as I would need to with mono. The lack of stretch with the braid to me is a tremendous advantage. To me every angler has certain preferences of what they like to use and generally stick with it. I've said this a few times already in this thread but I repeat it again. Every angler outta use whatever they're most comfortable with and quit worrying about what other anglers are using. If you try something new out and you don't like it then don't worry about it and don't use it anymore.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

this seems to be a foriegn topic for those of us that have 10 rods on our deck at any given moment. different lines have different attributes, different characteristics and also different drawbacks. the best line in any given situation can be debated but one thing is for certain, there is not one line that is the best for every situation. use lines in situations that will maximize the lines positive attributes and hide the drawbacks.

if you prefer one line over another to use at all times for every application then you are not maximizing the capabilities of each type of line.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> 1.Fish lost on the strike with mono vs braid: I'd say that for every 5 I'd lose on mono,I'd only lose 1 with braid. Hooks were consistently sharp each time as well.
> 2.Lost fish at my yak with mono vs braid: That one's a lil more even probably. I'd say for every 5 lost at the yak on mono,I'd lose maybe 2 with braid.
> 3.More often than not I'm using a rod with fast action. As far as power goes it's usually Medium or Medium Heavy.
> 
> When using braid with cranks,jerkbaits,or a topwater(torpedos or devilhorses) I just don't set the hook quite as hard as I would need to with mono. The lack of stretch with the braid to me is a tremendous advantage. To me every angler has certain preferences of what they like to use and generally stick with it. I've said this a few times already in this thread but I repeat it again. Every angler outta use whatever they're most comfortable with and quit worrying about what other anglers are using. If you try something new out and you don't like it then don't worry about it and don't use it anymore.


That's kind of what I thought. I used to have numbers like that too. With a mod/fast rod and a copoly line with a little stretch and a proper drag, I don't ever lose a fish on the strike or at the boat. In fact, I land more fish hooked only on one rear treble than I ever thought possible. I'm not special or anything, but the right gear makes a world of difference.

I occasionally use braid with the mod/fast rod when ripping lipless cranks, but that is the only time. To each his own...but don't be afraid to improve either.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> this seems to be a foriegn topic for those of us that have 10 rods on our deck at any given moment. different lines have different attributes, different characteristics and also different drawbacks. the best line in any given situation can be debated but one thing is for certain, there is not one line that is the best for every situation. use lines in situations that will maximize the lines positive attributes and hide the drawbacks.
> 
> if you prefer one line over another to use at all times for every application then you are not maximizing the capabilities of each type of line.


Agreed! Hammer for the nail, screwdriver for the screw. I try to only bring 5 setups max tho...10 rods will confuse me and I don't have the deck space.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> wow, all yall must know more and be more proficient at crank bait fishing then kevin van damn and rick clunn. both of which would tell you that your out of your mind if your using braid for cranking and both of which are two of the best anglers in the history of bass fishing. if they say that braid isnt right for cranking then im going to go out on a limb here and say your the one thats wrong.


Open your mind and listen....maybe you will learn something

First of all...I do not have the FREE unlimited budget that KVD, IKE, or Rick has and I don't have to please all of those sponsers by saying things to sell their product. I really feel sorry for you if you believe all of the things the Pros tell you, they make most of their money from the Sponsers not the tourneys. 

I mostly bank fish and do not enjoy lugging 10 poles walking thru the woods or on the rocks. I normally carry 1 pole and 1 or 2 plastic pocket lure holders and my basket, when I'm on a boat I may take 2 poles, one for panfish and one for gamefish. I have LEARNED to use braid for every occasion and now I don't need anything else. Braid allows me to fish open water, rocks, stumps, docks, and anywhere else, I do not like a line that sinks because of hang-ups. I can vertical jig, bobber fish, swim jigs, crank, fish craws or tubes and normally if I get stuck I can just straighten the hook without loosing a lure. I can count the number of Walleye or Bass that I have lost this year on one hand and I cranked them all on braid. The power and speed of the pole, the drag on the reel, the braid dia, and hook size and sharpness, AND not "power-setting" the hook, are the keys to catching fish on braid....with ANY lure. Lure size and weight determines how the braid falls thru the water and braid can keep the lure in the strike zone longer and allows the lure to pull the line down instead of the line pulling the lure down.

It comes down to fishing what your comfortable with... I explained why I'm comfortable fishing with Braid...Good fishing to all


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

there is no reason to feel sorry for me, its not that i believe everything pro-anglers say but when 100% of pro anglers agree that cranking with braid doesnt work as well as using mono or floro, im going to go ahead and take their word for it rather then a guy that has a rod for panfish and a rod for gamefish. if it works for you then great but acting as if you know something that those guys dont makes you less credible

here is something that ive picked up over some years of tournament fishing, fishing in general, studying fish habits, etc. etc. when bass eat they typically inhale a bait, not really attacking a bait. even when it looks like they are attacking something, slow motion reveals that the bass' mouth opens which creates a vacuum that sucks in the prey. mono along with a slow rod allows the fish to be able to inhale a crankbait, eliminating those factors hinders a fishs ability to inhale the crankbait. the stretch of the line and the action of a rod allows that bait to be inhaled more easily. thats the most important part of catching a fish, actually getting an opportunity to hook up.

so you say that your hook up ratio is better now with braid while crankbait fishing? how on earth do you know? with no stretch involved in your line, there is a huge chance there are fish attempting to eat the crank you are presenting but they arent even making contact with your bait or even changing its direction through the water. chances are, the fish you are catching are simply the fish that were actually able to get ahold of your bait. maybe your landing more of your fish that you know are already hooked but that pretty much doesnt tell you anything about the fish you could have hooked if you were using a different line.

this has nothing to do with money, how many rods you own, whether or not your fishing from the bank or from a i class skeeter. different lines have different characteristics, some of those characteristics are good in some situations and not so good in others and just because you dont use anything other then braid doesnt mean its good for all situations.


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

So is it better to have a looser or tighter drag setting with superline as opposed to mono?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> That's kind of what I thought. I used to have numbers like that too. With a mod/fast rod and a copoly line with a little stretch and a proper drag, I don't ever lose a fish on the strike or at the boat. In fact, I land more fish hooked only on one rear treble than I ever thought possible. I'm not special or anything, but the right gear makes a world of difference.
> 
> I occasionally use braid with the mod/fast rod when ripping lipless cranks, but that is the only time. To each his own...but don't be afraid to improve either.


My answers weren't set in concrete in any way. I had to pry the cobwebs lose in my head to try to put numbers to the question asked. Quite honestly I don't lose that many fish on any given trip. I've made about 165 trips out this year and I've maybe lost 10 fish total so far. Usually when I do lose a fish it's my fault and not whichever line I'm using fault. Operator Error on my part. The gear I use isn't fancy or way high dollar stuff. The gear I employ I've researched first,then bought and it all works great for me.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lakota said:


> So is it better to have a looser or tighter drag setting with superline as opposed to mono?


For me personally I keep my drag just a little bit looser when using braid. I don't set the hook like I wanna break their jaws either. My style of fishing suits me and may not suit someone else,to each their own.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> wow, all yall must know more and be more proficient at crank bait fishing then kevin van damn and rick clunn. both of which would tell you that your out of your mind if your using braid for cranking and both of which are two of the best anglers in the history of bass fishing. if they say that braid isnt right for cranking then im going to go out on a limb here and say your the one thats wrong.


And both of which that ARE NOT endorsd by any super-braid manufacturers...if they were, they'd be pushing it too, trust me!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

lakota said:


> So is it better to have a looser or tighter drag setting with superline as opposed to mono?


There is no one answer for this - it all depends on what you are trying to accomplish. As a rule of thumb, the drag should be set to 30-40% of the line breaking strength, taking into account the knot strength reduction. There are times when you want it lighter, and there are times you want it tighter. For example, flipping heavy cover requires it to be locked down. Open water use doesn't need a locked down drag.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Awesome read but it's clear that its a debate between the average angler and hardcore bass fishermen. Nothing wrong with that but I think you should understand where each one stands.

Mono vs Braid for trebles is still something that dumbfounds me. Seems like bass fishermen are the only ones who shy away from braid in cranking while everyone else uses it. Salt guys use it for all their treble baits and don't lose a lot of fish. My take on it is that maybe I am losing fish due to not using braid. I mean when we fish for bass any other way, setting the hook is important to get a good hookset but when it comes to cranking you want to be as soft as possible. I think doing that does let the fish eat it but there's no way the hook can penetrate since there is no force to set the hook. When a bass jumps and throws the hook, I'm pretty sure its because the fish is barely hooked from no hookset. When a fish jumps with my hookset on a jig, I have less fear of it shaking free. If you fish braid cranking though, the running depth is supposedly lessened. I have yet to prove any of those so I still enjoy reading these debates. When I first started fishing though, I did throw just braid with trebles baits and don't recall ever loosing a fish til I went with a bass setup.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lakota said:


> So is it better to have a looser or tighter drag setting with superline as opposed to mono?


Looser setting on the drag. I have mine set just enough to reel the lure in, for pause and retrieve, and twitches.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> there is no reason to feel sorry for me, its not that i believe everything pro-anglers say but when 100% of pro anglers agree that cranking with braid doesnt work as well as using mono or floro, im going to go ahead and take their word for it rather then a guy that has a rod for panfish and a rod for gamefish. if it works for you then great but acting as if you know something that those guys dont makes you less credible
> 
> here is something that ive picked up over some years of tournament fishing, fishing in general, studying fish habits, etc. etc. when bass eat they typically inhale a bait, not really attacking a bait. even when it looks like they are attacking something, slow motion reveals that the bass' mouth opens which creates a vacuum that sucks in the prey. mono along with a slow rod allows the fish to be able to inhale a crankbait, eliminating those factors hinders a fishs ability to inhale the crankbait. the stretch of the line and the action of a rod allows that bait to be inhaled more easily. thats the most important part of catching a fish, actually getting an opportunity to hook up.
> 
> ...


Actually I have 5 ABU rods from UL to MH and 5 ABU reels all with braid...different diameters for different situations. It's not like we're talking about 3-4 feet of stretch here, stretch can be overcome, and since I switched to braid I have learned different ways to fish it exclusively which does make me credible to give advice on why I like it.

I do feel sorry for you because you do not listen. I was telling lakota why I like braid....I did not tell him that braid is the only line to use or that Amateur Tour Fishermen (like yourself) or Pro Tourney Anglers would agree on how I use it. 

I understand how fish eat and take lures...that is why I use the super sensitive braid, when I feel a tap...I stop reeling and allow the fish to inhale, then I apply tension and hook the fish. The best part of all of this is....I don't even "Burn" lures anymore...I normally use a slow to steady retrieve and make the lure play injured or as if it is dying....and I'm catching even more fish. I understand braid and it's limits and learned how to not let it effect my fishing. For me braid has too many pluses to worry about a few factors that I can control.

My advise to lakota and anyone else is that braid can be used to do whatever you want if you know what to do to eliminate its drawbacks


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Amateur Tour Fishermen (like yourself)
> .


im not sure you could possibly know whether im a pro or im an ametuer, in fact i will be fishing in 3 tournaments next season as a "pro" in which the prize money for 1st place for each tournament will exceed 50k. i wouldnt actually call myself a professional bass angler as of yet but im certainly not your average ametuer either.

as far as your love for braid, i really have no problem with it my point is that it simply has drawbacks and their are better options for some applications.


i think salt water guys use braid more often is more due to the fact that they have no idea what they are going to catch at any given moment. i would feel more comfortable with braid if i thought i might hook a shark or a baracuda on my next cast.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Lakota - lots of good info here. I'd say give it some time and a fair shake before you decide, not sure how much you've used the braid yet. I fish lake erie and do not bass fish, so I can't comment on many of the issues written here, but I use both braid and flouro. Originally I had 10lb powerpro on my perch rods, and then tried flouro. For my personal style of fishing, I like the flouro way better for perching. I like to be able to set the ***t out of the hook, for some reason I just find that fun. You literally have to cut that hookset in half with braid or you'll rip their lips off. For those bored enough as I have been to read the powerpro box, it even tells you in the instructions to lessen your hookset, etc. 

I also had 10lb powerpro or fireline on my ice fishing rods. I switched one to flouro and same deal, I switched em all to flouro...I like the invisibility especialy when ice fishing, and the bit of stretch. I will say, i I tried some 'vanish' flouro - it was terrible, so much memory, really stiff etc. I switched to a Seaguar and it's awesome.

Trolling is a different story.I have 40lb powerpro on all my trolling rods and love it. I use a 6 ft flouro leader at the end. The good - lasts long, everything dives deeper with braid, and it's strong. The bad - if you get a knot/tangle forget it, just get the scissors, it's next to impossible to get those little knots out if they are pulled tight, unlike mono etc. It's a lot more expensive. When used in saltwater, powerpro will stain your fingers..today I was wondering what these green lines were on my hand and then put it together - the color was bleeding off (I'm in FL for thanksgiving). I've never heard these weird noises guys talk about with the braid, but perhaps I'm used to it.

Shutupandfish has a pretty passionate sell for braid. While I agree with much of it and most of the proponents here of braid, I do think there are some instances where mono/flouro is superior. I know a lot of the very experienced Erie trollers swear by mono, and in some cases it makes sense. Imagine you're night trolling for big walleyes, and are only running 10-30 foot leads behind planer boards...now your whole argument of rod tip aciton, drag setting, etc, is mostly moot because the line is attached to the board. Mr 12 lb walleye smacks the husky jerk 10 feet behind the board, the board sinks and digs in...in cases like that, a little stretch can theoretically be the difference between a hookup or ripping the fish's lips off. Also when you are playing the fish to the boat and they shake their head, that stretch can help. I just compensate by using a much looser drag, but I'm used to it. I still like the powerpro on my trolling rods and won't be changing to mono, but just pointing out there are times it's not superior. Several OGF'ers that are dedicated erie trollers have taken entire seasons (freebyrdsteve comes to mind) and ran one side of the boat mono and one braid, and documented more hookups/fish on the mono side. Maybe I'll try it one of these days, not gonna throw out that expensive powerpro while I've got it!  Tight lines boys


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

You know, I would like to add my 2 cents and perhaps you gentlemen can answer my question. I have been told my several folks that I shouldn't use braid for steelhead. When drifting, I can't think of anything better. I use a fluoro leader, set the drag at 1.5 Lb and I'm good to go. Fireline floats well and I never seem to have slack line for more than a second. When I throw spoons and cranks, I find that mono works better, especially when they go on their up/downstream power bursts. 

Here's my question: when the temperatures fall below freezing I can't use Fireline because it ices up then frays. Can you recommend a non-stretch line for winter that doesn't fray? Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> im not sure you could possibly know whether im a pro or im an ametuer, in fact i will be fishing in 3 tournaments next season as a "pro" in which the prize money for 1st place for each tournament will exceed 50k. i wouldnt actually call myself a professional bass angler as of yet but im certainly not your average ametuer either.
> 
> as far as your love for braid, i really have no problem with it my point is that it simply has drawbacks and their are better options for some applications.
> 
> ...


No offense meant by Amateur, I lived in South Carolina for 7 years and have several friends who are Professional fishermen/hunters. Their designation is if you make your living off fishing, hunting, etc you are a Professional and if it is not your main source of income you are a Amateur.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

fair enough


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

RiverDoc said:


> You know, I would like to add my 2 cents and perhaps you gentlemen can answer my question. I have been told my several folks that I shouldn't use braid for steelhead. When drifting, I can't think of anything better. I use a fluoro leader, set the drag at 1.5 Lb and I'm good to go. Fireline floats well and I never seem to have slack line for more than a second. When I throw spoons and cranks, I find that mono works better, especially when they go on their up/downstream power bursts.
> 
> Here's my question: when the temperatures fall below freezing I can't use Fireline because it ices up then frays. Can you recommend a non-stretch line for winter that doesn't fray? Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving.


You know...there was just a thread on here about non-icing line, etc....but I can't remember the results...try a search, there was some good info for you cold weather guys


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Riverdoc, I used powerpro for 2 seasons of ice fishing before switching to flouro, and never had a problem with the line icing any more than 'ice lines' which I think are a joke, and it never freyed or was anything but great.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Since I began to use braid I've fished in the winter with temps well below freezing and have never had my Fireline or Power Pro fray when using or afterwards either. The only problem I've ever had is my guides icing up on me but thanks to somethings I've read on this site I might've found a solution for that.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Well maybe I had a bad batch of Fireline. I was fishing for steelehad last December when it was snowing and the air temperature was 20 degrees F. Within about 1/2 hour or so, I had ice caking on my line and frays developing. Although I never tested the strength of my line its integrity seemed to be OK. But I can only imagine that enough of these would provide the line with some resistance and perhaps slow it down. Just guessin'. We need someone from Berkley to jump in and discuss.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

RiverDoc said:


> Well maybe I had a bad batch of Fireline. I was fishing for steelehad last December when it was snowing and the air temperature was 20 degrees F. Within about 1/2 hour or so, I had ice caking on my line and frays developing. Although I never tested the strength of my line its integrity seemed to be OK. But I can only imagine that enough of these would provide the line with some resistance and perhaps slow it down. Just guessin'. We need someone from Berkley to jump in and discuss.


Coulda been a "bad batch" or maybe your guides was icing up so bad that the ice was "fraying" the line. Everyone's different in their experiences with fishing tackle. Me personally will never use Vanish(Berkley) again because when I "tested'' it out because I didn't like how it performed.


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

I bought a spool of Vanish when it first came out. It had horrible memory not limber at all.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

+3 with vanish flouro being junk as I mentioned in my long page 2 post on this thread...so much memory, however the seaguar I replaced it with is great!

spfldbassguy - put some blistex or chapstick on your finger and rub it around the inside of your line guides. Someone told me that a couple yrs ago and it works great, no ice sticking to your guides.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

+4, vanish (worst line ever) anything on the end will vanish right off of it, fish or baits it's that bad, it's no wonder why they came out with the tourney series flouro which I have used, it's good but NOT as good as seaguar. I use the chapstick trick while river fishing, I picked that tip up over a decade ago on the rocky river. Rain ex also works on braid, it will weaken mono after time but it stands up to braid. 

BTW- Copolymer line is where it's at. Better than mono a tad less stretchy and wears like it's made of Iron. Maxima more specifically, highly rated for river steelie fisherman as well.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Lightman said:


> spfldbassguy - put some blistex or chapstick on your finger and rub it around the inside of your line guides. Someone told me that a couple yrs ago and it works great, no ice sticking to your guides.


I will definitely be trying out that trick because I try to fish all year long. I don't fish as much in the wintertime as some folks might but I still like to get out there.


----------

